# Lost my dog's papers



## PringlesLFE (May 23, 2010)

I adopted a chihuahua from one of my close friends last summer. Since then, I have moved to a new home and think I may have lost my dog's papers. This includes his shots/vaccinations (up to date) and any documents my friend had ever received since he bought him from a local breeder. 

I'm now noticing black/brown starting to creep up on his gums and I know dogs need an annual oral cleaning...will I be able to do this without any types of papers or ID forms?
I'm getting desperate b/c I contacted my friend and he informed me that my dog has never had a formal vet and that all his vaccines and checkups were performed by a bunch of individual vets...none of which have copies of his documents...
Please help, Thank you in advance.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

No, you don't usually need proof of ownership to take your dog to the vet. I don't know any vet that requires that, so shouldn't be any problem. You could always have him microchipped while you are at the vet's anyway, so if it ever comes up that would be your proof.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Some vets will want to re-do his shots. Some won't care. It really all depends on the individual vet.


----------



## Horseshoe (Nov 10, 2010)

You can contact the vets that your friend took him too because all vets keep records...it will be under your friends name. Unless your friend really never had the vacs done and fed you a line. Either way your vet will not work on the dog unless its vaccinated or you get him vac. through the vet you'll have the dental done by.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

When I brought Sydeny in for a dental as a new customer, my vet didn't ask any questions about vaccinations.


----------



## dantero (Feb 2, 2011)

My vet will ask new customers about their dogs vaccine records, but if the owner says "he had them all" I think they take their word for it and just put in the chart that they dog is up to date per the owner, with the last vaccine at X date. They definitely wouldn't deny other treatment because of a questionable vaccine status.

However, if you aren't positive your dog has had it's vaccines I would get titers done. I would want to know for sure my dog was protected, but at the same time not revaccinate if it's not needed. Titers are the best way to see where your dog stands in terms of protection. Then you can vaccinate if needed.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Since the rabies vaccine is required by law your vet will most likely want to vaccinate against this virus. We require proof of rabies vaccine before any pet has a dental procedure done. Reason being is that the rabies virus can be transmitted to humans. A rabies tag is not proof of vaccination since it does not state on it what animal it belongs to. http://vaccines.dogsadversereactions.com/files/RabiesLaws.pdf Most groomer will not even do a nail trim without proof of a rabies vaccine. One more thing if you dog does have a rabies tag it should have the administering vets name and phone number on it. You can call the vet and give them the rabies tag number and they can tell you when the vaccine was done since it is required by law that they keep a record of issued tags. Any remaining tags we have from the previous year are returned to the company to be destroyed.


----------



## Horseshoe (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, I'm sure every vet is different I only know what ours in my area require. Titers are a good way to see if your dogs have been vacs. I've done that with the horses as some can be overly sensitive to some vacs. And vacs aren't 100% anyways. We've seen fully vacs. dogs come in to ISO with parvo and distmpr. Its rare but it does happen. I would rather update the vacs than risk my dogs getting something, but thats just me.

Papers on a dog are not a req. except to show (not all shows). So your vet wont ask you about them, he's only going to be interested in the med. history of the dog. A rabies tag is a good place to start though, forgot about that.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

I agree with horseshoe.


----------



## PringlesLFE (May 23, 2010)

Great to know! Thanks for all the input everyone!


----------

